# Getting Pregnant while on Clen?



## clf45 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Quick question for the ladies. My wife just started her first ever clen cycle for weight loss (20 mcg's per day). She also just stopped taking  birth control. If she gets pregnant before her 10 day cycle is over what  would this do to the baby? Should we use protection for the 10 days or  will it have no effect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 27, 2012)

Since clen isn't a hormone, it won't affect a fetus in terms of development and won't have any impact on her menstrual cycle. (Any effects to that from rapid fat loss is a different story - but there - just eat more.) Just like any other prescription or drug a pregnant women is using - you'd want to just stop. Clen clears fairly quickly os probably not something you need to worry about .


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 25, 2012)

i agree with sassy, she has guided very nicely


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree with Sassy. She summed it up! No research has proven clen to be linked to birth defects. Using any non prescribed medication especially in early pregnancy can raise risk of miscarriage but that's just a given not particularly relating specifically to clen.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

Eur J Clin Pharmacol. 1982;22(5):403-6.
*Placental transfer of clenbuterol early in human pregnancy.*

Pelkonen O, Tuimala R, Kauppila A.
*Abstract*

After administration of clenbuterol 80 microgram p.o., a beta-adrenoceptor agonist, the concentrations of (14C-labelled) clenbuterol in fetus, placenta and maternal plasma in 9 patients at 9-12 weeks gestation were measured during therapeutic abortion. The time interval between the administration and abortion ranged from 120 to 280 min. The mean concentrations of clenbuterol in maternal plasma, fetus and placenta were 0.37 (range 0.22-0.56), 0.32 (0.14-0.48) and 0.91 (0.12-1.73) ng equivalents per ml or per gram of tissue wet weight. The mean concentration ratio of clenbuterol between fetus and maternal plasma was 0.84 (6 cases); it did not vary with time. The concentration of clenbuterol in three amniotic fluid samples ranged from 0.06 to 0.16 ng/ml (mean 0.11). Maternal plasma concentrations showed wide variability of the pharmacokinetic phase at the time of abortion. The studies indicate that clenbuterol crosses the placenta early in human pregnancy and that it accumulates in the placenta.

PMID: 7117351  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------

